# indisches Springkraut



## Moderlieschenking (11. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin bei unserem örtlichen Obst- und Gartenbauverein Vorstand, und habe für heuer
eine Springkrautbeseitigungsaktion geplant. 
Da dieser Neophyt bei uns inzwischen ganz schön überhand nimmt und viele heimische
Feuchtpflanzen verdrängt.
Mich würde interessieren ob irgendwer im Netz schon bei solchen Aktionen mitgemacht
hat, bzw. ob es solche Aktionen in euren Orten gibt.
Ausserdem würden mich auch Langzeiterfahrungen interessieren.
Ich habe mich mit anderen Ortsverbänden ausgetauscht und diese haben schon recht gute
Erfolge erzielt.
Auf eine anregende Diskussion freut sich 

Markus


----------



## Lucy79 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: indisches  Springkraut*

Hallo Markus

da musste ich doch glatt erst mal googlen...    das Kraut kenn ich zwar, aber hier auf der kargen Klippe wächst es eher sehr vereinzelt....   als ,,Räumaktionen " gabs hier deshalb noch nicht.... aber um ,,die Heide" hier sauber zu halten kommt in regelmässigen Abständen ein Schäfer vorbei mit seiner Herde.... ich weiss nicht, ob die Tiere sowas fressen, sonst könnte man da vielleicht bei Euch auch so was organisieren.

LG Susanne


----------



## Andreas A. (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: indisches  Springkraut*

Hallo Markus!
Eigene Erfahrungen zur Bekämpfung habe ich keine. In meiner Umgebung ist das Springkraut eher vereinzelt. Ich hatte das auch mal im Garten, die wenigen Pflanzen ließen sich aber ohne Probleme entfernen, da die Art einjährig ist. Bei Neophyten schaue ich immer hier: http://www.floraweb.de/neoflora/handbuch.html rein.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Majaberlin (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: indisches  Springkraut*

Bei uns macht der NABU ziemlich regelmäßig (soweit sich Freiwillige finden) solche Aktionen, auch Robinien und der Riesenbärenklau werden so bekämpft. Aber das ist oft ein Kampf gegen Windmühlenflügel. Und solange es immer wieder Gartenleute gibt, die diese Pflanzen anbieten bzw. selbst in ihren Garten pflanzen :evil - wird es schwierig.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: indisches  Springkraut*

Hallo,

danke für die Rückmeldungen, bei uns sind schon manche Flächen zu 100% mit Springkraut
besetzt, zwar oft nur Bestände von ca. 50m² aber, wenn man da nichts unternimmt, dann
schaut dies in 2 - 3 Jahren ganz anders aus, vor allem weil diese Bestände direkt an
Bachläufen sind und der Samen sich ja auch über Wasser ausbreitet.
Ich kann ja später einmal ein paar Bilder einstellen.
Momentan bin ich noch bei der Bestandsaufnahme und Ende des Monats werden wir
dann eine Aktion machen.
@ Andreas  - die Seite kenne ich schon, da schau ich des öfteren darauf - trotzdem Danke.

LG Markus


----------



## Hagalaz (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: indisches  Springkraut*

Ich denke mal das so eine Säuberung auf gute Resonanc stößt wenn man den Leuten erklärt wieso, weshalb, warum.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: indisches  Springkraut*

Hier einmal ein paar Bilder wie das schon momentan bei uns ausschaut,
das Springkraut blüht erst ab Anfang Juli, deshalb sollte es unbedingt davor ausgerissen
werden. Diese Pflanzen haben nun ca. 0,5 -1m Höhe.
Die Pflanzen werden bis zu 2,5 m hoch und eine Pflanze kann bis zu 32000 Samen
produzieren.

LG Markus


----------



## maga_graz (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: indisches  Springkraut*

Ich bin seit Wochen damit beschäftigt, das Zeug um meinen Teich zurückzudrängen... echt ne Sisyphus-Arbeit: reißt man eins aus, drängen drei neue nach, die jetzt plötzlich Licht bekommen. 
Na, zumindest die besten Springkrautstellen hab ich im Griff (dort, wo es letzte Jahr 2 Meter hoch stand).
 Was noch übrig ist, sind die Stellen, wo das Kraut an die Existenzgrenze kommt: zu hell/trocken. Aber diese 10cm Pflänzchen werden wohl nicht allzureich aussamen.

Nur gut, dass sich Springkraut so gut ausreißen lässt!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: indisches  Springkraut*

Hi Maja,

das indische Spingkraut kann durch von Gartenliebhabern gekaufte Pflanzen nicht mehr in die wilde Natur entkommen, die Pflanze ist im Handel nicht zu finden. Sie wurde zwar mal als Zierpflanze nach Europa eingefüht, doch das ist schon rund 150 Jahre her und sie ist auch schon seit etwa 1870 in Europa wild anzutreffen gewesen - nicht erst seit ein paar Jahren wie es viele gerne behaupten. 
Das es die letzten jahrzehnten aber invasiv geworden ist liegt nicht an den Pflanzen selbst, sondern an der Landwirtschaft und Uferschädigungen. Indisches Springkraut ist eine Ruderalpflanze die nur auf konkurenzarmen (abgeholzten, aufgeschütteten, aufgerissenen, dauernd bearbeiteten und sonstigen Stellen wo die natürliche Pflanzenwelt gestört ist) und/oder vor allem auch hoffnungslos überdüngten Flächen [/COLOR]wuchert.

Es gibt übrigens eine heimische Pflanze die noch sehr viel extremer wie das Springkraut an den Gewässerrändern wuchert - wo sie eigentlich auch nicht hingehört - und alles dort auf viele Jahre verdrängt da sie eine ausdauernde Staude ist die einen zähen Wurzelfilz ausbildet wo kaum noch was durch kommt (die ist deswegen in der Lage selbst das indische Springkraut nach einiger Zeit an überdüngten Standortenzu verdrängen:shock), 

die große Brennessel 

MfG Frank


----------



## Kolja (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: indisches  Springkraut*

Hallo Frank,

das ist ja interessant. Danke.

Dann warten wir mal auf die Brennessel und was da nach kommt.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: indisches  Springkraut*

Hallo zusammen,

das indische Springkraut wurde 1839 von Indien nach Großbritannien eingeschleppt -
bzw. als Gartenzierpflanze eingeführt. Von dort aus verbreitete es sich auch relativ schnell auf dem Europäischen Kontinent.
Es gab vor Jahren auch mehrere Imker die das Springkraut ausgesät haben um den Bienen
mehr Nektar im Herbst anbieten zu können bzw. um einige Euros oder Mark an Zucker sparen zu können.
Das weis ich aus zuverlässigen Quellen von mehreren Imkern bzw. ist auch jederzeit im
Netz nachzulesen.
Auch gibt es bei uns in der Gegend auch Gartenbesitzer, die die Pflanze schön finden und
sie deshalb auch wachsen lassen.
Ich fahre bei uns in der Gegend viel mit dem Rad und kann auch definitiv bestätigen dass in
den letzten Jahren das Vorkommen stark gestiegen ist.
Komischerweise ist es bei uns an vielen kleinen Bächen am Bachoberlauf anzutreffen von dort aus kann sich die Pflanze problemlos dann am ganzen Bachlauf vermehren da die Samen schwimmfähig sind und bis zu 8 Jahren keimfähig sind.
Also ich möchte das Thema Springkraut nicht verharmlosen.
Gerade in den Alpenregionen wird das Verbreiten des Springkrauts mit sehr großer Sorge
beobachtet, da das Springkraut ein einjähriger Flachwurzler ist, der dem steilen Gelände
keinen Halt mehr geben kann, deshalb sind auch Murenabgänge oder Hangrutsche wesentlich leichter möglich.

Mir geht es auch in erster Linie darum viele Leute zu sensibilisieren, um auch die Gefahren
aufzuzeigen, die von diesem Neophyten ausgeht.

LG Markus


----------

